# What fabric to use for a homemade wrap



## Hattie'sMama (Oct 29, 2010)

-I don't really sew, but I do own a sewing machine, and I'd like to make a couple of extra wraps to use around the house.

-I currently own a moby-like wrap, I don't know what material it is, but the top center piece seems a little hard to pull tight across my baby's shoulders sometimes.

-I intend to hem the edges of the wrap, so fraying won't be an issue.

-My little one is 10 weeks old and 8 lbs, 10 oz, so she is a lightweight and will probably continue to be.

What types of fabric are best for wraps? In terms a novice can understand


----------



## nicolian (Oct 26, 2010)

I have read that osnaburg is best for wraps. Well, woven wraps anyway.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Look for a broken twill weave many table clothes are woven this way. Osnaburg is good you can usually find it near the muslins at most fabric stores. Gauze the heavier style is suitble too. Thebabywearer.com has a very large DIY forum you might find helps there too.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

If you are looking for something similar to a Moby, which is a stretchy wrap, you can use a cotton knit fabric. The kind that t-shirts are usually made of.

I followed these directions for making a no-sew wrap when I was pregnant with DD. http://wearyourbaby.com/Default.aspx?tabid=121 (no need to sew or hem anything, since cotton knit doesn't fray, it just rolls).

I got the fabric (plain, green cotton knit) in the clearance bin for something like $6 total, and made two wraps out of it. I gave one to a friend, and kept the other, used it for months and months with DD, and even passed it on to another friend when I was done with it. She used it for her baby, and still has it to give back to me so I can use it with my DS! It lasted through a lot of use, and it was so cheap! Best $6 I've ever spent!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Make sure your using jersey knit. Not all stretch knits are safe for making carriers out of.


----------

